# IsopodSetups



## bhoeschcod (May 8, 2009)

Post pics of your isopod inclosures here [i may post mine if i can get a good enough picture of it:wall:


----------



## LeilaNami (May 8, 2009)

KK and leaf litter...lol


----------



## bhoeschcod (May 9, 2009)

Lol mine is in a kk with moist soil on one side and a food dish [mode from bark lol]


----------



## SeanJo (May 9, 2009)

mine is a small KK with loose moist substrate mixed with leaves and wood and a few plastic leaves covering it up.  theres a little pot in there kinda filled with leaves and dirt for the adults.  recently i put a few more in from my backyard and had a baby population EXPLOSION.  ill post a few pics from my phone later today


----------



## SeanJo (May 9, 2009)

k here are the pics of my setup.  doesnt take anything fancy at all to make these guys happy except cool temps and darkness.

take the lid off and just looking inside you can see a few adults and the babies runnin around the edges






flip over this first leaf and theres some of the babies gathered up chillin






they like to gather up right here too






i have leaves like this mixed into the loose dirt with little pieces of wood as well. they are all covered like this...







need to put some more leaf litter in there but you get the general idea.  im definitely going to have to release a ton of these back outside, i had no idea they reproduced this quickly... if you have any other questions let me kno


----------



## bhoeschcod (May 9, 2009)

oh I do how long did you have them and how many did you start with?


----------



## mike12348 (May 9, 2009)

Are the babies able to climb the plastic?


----------



## bhoeschcod (May 9, 2009)

My big ones cant i dont know about babies......


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 9, 2009)

So, are isopods the new "in" thing for you?


----------



## bhoeschcod (May 9, 2009)

Lol not really im keeping an ant queen that laid five eggs and my larder beetle colony is still going strong and then there is worms and then the best of it is the sowbugs which infest my bed creepy![no not really!]


----------



## SeanJo (May 9, 2009)

bhoeschcod said:


> oh I do how long did you have them and how many did you start with?


had this little "colony" only about 1 month, i started with maybe 15-20 adults from my backyard



mike12348 said:


> Are the babies able to climb the plastic?


yes a few of them have made their way up to the top somehow, but i have some toilet paper acting as a sort of buffer, and i have most of the lid of the KK taped up to hold in the moisture.


----------



## bhoeschcod (May 10, 2009)

Just another question i didn't see any food in there what do they eat?the leaves?

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## bhoeschcod (May 10, 2009)

Here are some pics notice in one of the pictures in the right?hand side that is one of my little sowbugs!


----------



## SeanJo (May 10, 2009)

ya they eat the decaying leaves and other stuff.  i've also witnessed them eating cricket remains, and have read they will eat just about any type of organic matter, but i would consider the leaf litter to be the staple of their diet. here are some good sites you can take a look at for more info

http://insected.arizona.edu/isoinfo.htm

http://lhsfoss.org/fossweb/teachers/materials/plantanimal/isopods.html


----------



## bhoeschcod (May 10, 2009)

sweet thanks!also in my first picture in the right hand side you can see one of my isopods i also have another culture in a smaller contianer ill be posting pics of them later


----------



## bhoeschcod (May 10, 2009)

*my second setup*

Here are some pics of my second setup.Notice in the last photo the isopod.I have also placed in some cardboard for a hide away.


----------



## bhoeschcod (May 10, 2009)

I also placed in a small millipede as a little friend lol!anyway i got 7 more today i currently keep the babies in one container and the adults in the other.If you have been woundering on what i use for substrate i just use moist dirt and leaves with cardboard on top [for the adults]The bay container is moist papertowel with a small pinch of dirt and cardboard ontop of it all for a hide away


----------



## koolkid98 (May 11, 2009)

I like this thread more pics please


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 11, 2009)

Awesome enclosures buddy! :clap:


----------



## koolkid98 (May 12, 2009)

wow sweet anynew pics?


----------



## bhoeschcod (May 12, 2009)

Who me if so thanks btw i moved them all into the k.k.


----------



## mike12348 (May 12, 2009)

This thread inspired me to start a colony


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 12, 2009)

Good information, thanks for posting.  I bought some the tiny species of isopods about a month ago.  I actually kind of forgot I had them.  I wonder how they are doing.  If I think about it when I get home I'll snap a few pics and see if there is any babies running around.


----------



## bhoeschcod (May 12, 2009)

Sweet cant wait,i found three more today!


----------



## bhoeschcod (May 13, 2009)

Found five more + a little baby i lost count of how many i have! i moved two on there own so i can see them and injoy them better the big one is rubbing its but on the ground weired.


----------

